# 820 processing times after PMV



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

Hi guys

Just wondering if the partner visa processing times differentiate if you have already gone through the PMV stage?

We got our PMV approved in April and applied for 820 end of May. Wasn't sure if i should be expecting to wait 18-21 months or if it could be less because of the processing time for the PMV?

Thanks

Jarrod


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Should be less but times recently seem to have gone from a few days or weeks to a few months.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

jp1988 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering if the partner visa processing times differentiate if you have already gone through the PMV stage?
> 
> ...


Hi Jarrod,
I don't know the answer to your question just replying because I'm in the same boat as you - awaiting an 820 from PMV with no idea of timing! My friend, from high risk country, applied around the same time as you and got the visa in around 6 weeks. We however applied just about 1 month later, from the same high risk country as my friend (and very similar relationship circumstances with gender being the only exception) and we haven't heard anything...waiting over 3 months now. It's frustrating as I was hopeful we would hear soon although it doesn't really impact on our lives much. Fingers crossed we get a positive response soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Weeks seem a thing of the past in general, months seem to be growing too.


----------



## Bunsen87 (May 27, 2014)

We applied for our 820 in mid-May 2016 while being on the PMV. The 820 was approved September 2016. My husband is from Egypt (high risk country) so we were shocked we got it so quickly, but not complaining! I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

We applied May 25th 2017. The sponsorship unit requested a new police clearance fro me not long after and i sent it. There was initially confusion because when i did the police clearance i did my full government name with my middle name but for some reason i accidentally had not put my middle name on immi with the 820 application. Still to this day i don't know how it happened because when i did the PMV application i did put my middle name in. The sponsorship unit wanted me to do a whole new police clearance without my middle name but i responded saying pretty much what is the difference they have my Proof of identity documents to verify the name and also with the PMV application it had my middle name. They replied saying because i had been known to that as the department they will accept the police clearance and to wait for a case officer.
Since then i have added additional documents for my wife and even sent off an email at one stage just to make sure everything is ok and have heard nothing.


----------



## Sophia123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone of you got their partner visa in the meantime? My husband and I (German) applied at the 6th of July from a PMV for a partner visa and I am still waiting for my 820 visa to be granted. I was hoping to get it this year (as I am pregnant and would be then eligible for parental leave payments), but I am afraid it won't happen. My husband has been already cleared from the sponsorship assessment unit and we were told that our application is now with the Partner Assessment team. However, we heard nothing from them since over a month and on my immiaccount is says that the expected processing time is 20-25 months Can anyone who got the visa tell me how long it took to get the visa after the sponsor had been cleared?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe al_ghazal applied for their husband's 820 from PMV to 820 in June and is still waiting.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

yep we're still waiting...


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Sophia123 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone of you got their partner visa in the meantime? My husband and I (German) applied at the 6th of July from a PMV for a partner visa and I am still waiting for my 820 visa to be granted. I was hoping to get it this year (as I am pregnant and would be then eligible for parental leave payments), but I am afraid it won't happen. My husband has been already cleared from the sponsorship assessment unit and we were told that our application is now with the Partner Assessment team. However, we heard nothing from them since over a month and on my immiaccount is says that the expected processing time is 20-25 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 when you say your husband was cleared by the sponsorship unit did the status of the sponsor application change from submitted to approved?


----------



## Sophia123 (Feb 18, 2016)

al_ghazal said:


> when you say your husband was cleared by the sponsorship unit did the status of the sponsor application change from submitted to approved?


Thanks for your reply. No, it did not change. It always said received. However, a miracle happened yesterday, I got my Visa granted!! I wrote them an email to ask whether the waiting time of 20 months is realistic or whether we can hope to get it quicker (as I was told before). I got a reply from the Partner processing unit (the WA one, we live in the NT and I think the application gets processed through Western Australia) a few hours later saying that it should be prioritised over people that are not applying from a PMV. They asked for one more document which I sent straight away and then the visa was granted 1 hour later!! We are so relieved. So maybe it might be worth asking about the status of your application? Could be also that WA is just quicker as NSW for example, as I am assuming less people apply. Anyway, good luck for your visa. I am sure it will come through soon!


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sophia123 said:


> al_ghazal said:
> 
> 
> > when you say your husband was cleared by the sponsorship unit did the status of the sponsor application change from submitted to approved?
> ...


Hello and congrats!

Can I just ask what email address you used to ask your question? I can't find any email addresses for immi to send my questions to.

We applied on 3/6/17 and got asked for my police checks a few weeks after and heard nothing since. We were originally on a PMV visa. Thank you!


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Any updates from anyone here? We are still waiting almost 8 months now. I am thinking to email them and ask about the status since the medical will expire soon. Any tips on where to email? We applied from ACT.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

al_ghazal said:


> Any updates from anyone here? We are still waiting almost 8 months now. I am thinking to email them and ask about the status since the medical will expire soon. Any tips on where to email? We applied from ACT.


Medicals are not required for the 820 when you have had them done for the PMV.

If you search the forum you will find an email address for NSW and VIC just change the NSW to ACT.


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi...He are still waiting too. Heard nothing!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Visa2016 said:


> Hi...He are still waiting too. Heard nothing!!


When did you do the original PMV application, when was it granted and when did you do the 820 application?

I've been thinking that the combined PMV and 820 times _might_ be similar to a normal 820 timeline.

Ours was 14 months from PMV application to 820 grant.


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

We applied for PMV on 1st April 2016 and granted end of September 2016. Applied for 820 on 3 June 2017 and was asked for police certs a few weeks after and haven't heard anything since. It will be 2 years on 1st April that we applied for PMV ?


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

It's a long old wait


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Visa2016 said:


> We applied for PMV on 1st April 2016 and granted end of September 2016. Applied for 820 on 3 June 2017 and was asked for police certs a few weeks after and haven't heard anything since. It will be 2 years on 1st April that we applied for PMV ?


That does seem wrong. I thought ours was long at a 3 month wait. Some are done in 3 weeks or so. Yours is now 8 months.

You need to contact them ASAP, and ask if anything is wrong.

I might even consider running it past a migration agent to see if your application was actually OK.


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks JandE for your reply. I just tried emailing [email protected] but received an automatic reply saying that the email address does not respond to inquiries. I cannot find any other email addresses to try...Do you know of one? Calling the helpline is hopeless as they just gave us a generic response last October. I'm not worried about our application as we are genuine and it's pretty solid. Just wondering if we've been lost in the system!


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

JandE said:


> That does seem wrong. I thought ours was long at a 3 month wait. Some are done in 3 weeks or so. Yours is now 8 months.
> 
> You need to contact them ASAP, and ask if anything is wrong.
> 
> I might even consider running it past a migration agent to see if your application was actually OK.


I disagree, don't get worried for no reason. Ours took nearly 9 months and another couple in the same boat at the same time took a little longer. I stressed about it and rang them and they said that the usual 820 processing times apply, regardless of whether you come from a PMV. I knew that wasn't the case but you won't get anywhere with the call centre and will probably receive the same reply via email too, as that's their official line. Some couples are just unlucky and have to wait longer than others, but probably nothing is actually wrong.

They ended up granting my husband's 820 on 14th February last year and I imagined some overworked person in the department deciding to catch up on the backlog and knock out a number of partner visas that day as a little Valentine's day gift.

I hope yours is granted soon, but don't think you should be concerned.


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for your reply...It's put my mind at rest a bit! Just start to worry when people are granted theirs within a few months. I'll sit tight!


----------



## Markosoft (Mar 3, 2016)

We're in the same boat, I moved here in June we married in September (on a PMV) and put in the 820 at the end of September. 

My wife was asked for her police certificate in January and promptly submitted it, but is now worried that something has gone wrong. I keep telling her that it'll be fine as the processing times do seem to differ from one person to the next! So I think it's best to just sit tight and wait


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Good luck with your application! Hopefully it will come through soon for both of us. They have had our police certs for nearly 7 months and heard nothing back so try not to worry


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Has anyone else been waiting 9 months or more after applying for the 820 from a PMV visa?


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

Hey guys

We are still waiting for our 820. I started this thread and we got PMV approved last April after waiting for 9 months. We then applied for 820 on May 22nd 2017. In June 2017 the partner division asked for updated police checks for myself. I gave them and they emailed saying they were approved. Have not heard 1 thing since and last Friday i emailed the department asking for feedback and they gave the standard response saying its still within the processing time period. 

Just going to have to continue waiting it out

Thanks

Jarrod


----------



## monev (Nov 2, 2015)

jp1988 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We are still waiting for our 820. I started this thread and we got PMV approved last April after waiting for 9 months. We then applied for 820 on May 22nd 2017. In June 2017 the partner division asked for updated police checks for myself. I gave them and they emailed saying they were approved. Have not heard 1 thing since and last Friday i emailed the department asking for feedback and they gave the standard response saying its still within the processing time period.
> 
> ...


Hi can you share the email address you used to get intouch with them?


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

monev said:


> Hi can you share the email address you used to get intouch with them?


I just went to the feedback form on their contact us page. I just didnt say it was for a visa status and i just asked for an explanation if there is anything pending on my application that i need to do and asked if they could tell me what embassy was looking after my application


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Still waiting over here nearly nine months and 4 or so months since we provided sponsor police certificate, as requested. Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes we are still waiting....11 months now! Anyone been granted from PMV to 820 recently and how long did it take you guys?


----------



## parf70 (Apr 17, 2018)

Still waiting too - although not as long as some
PMV granted May 2017
820 applied 09/01/2018
My wife's AFP check requested 13/03/2018
I contacted the Sponsorship Assessment Unit and they agreed to use the police check submitted with the PMV application
SOA emailed me back 16/03/2018 confirming their completion of assessment and the next email I'd receive would be from the Partnership Assessment Unit
Nothing since and equally frustrated as the rest of you guys!!


----------



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

I lodged my application (300 to 820) last March 29 and never hear anything since then. I notice that a lot of comments of switching from 300 to 820 take longer than usual.


----------



## Visa2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

How is everyone doing? Well we have now been waiting for 13 months from PMV to 820 and still no grant! Yesterday we received a generic Email saying our application was progressing but will take time to process etc. I believe quite a lot of people received this email. Has there been any good news for any of you? 😊


----------



## soro (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
We got our PMV in under 6 months, and applied for the 820/801 at the end of Jan 2018, and in March this year I, the sponsor, got requested to provide an additional police clearance. Since then we have heard nothing. If any one hears anything it would be much appreciated!
Thanks, 
Sophie


----------



## T&M (Nov 28, 2014)

Jo5887 said:


> I lodged my application (300 to 820) last March 29 and never hear anything since then. I notice that a lot of comments of switching from 300 to 820 take longer than usual.


Well for what i know, every case is different, My 820 application was granted in 5 days. and i have seen people waiting for more that 12months. You will get you approval email soon.


----------



## IzzyB (Apr 20, 2017)

*820 Granted*



soro said:


> Hi everyone,
> We got our PMV in under 6 months, and applied for the 820/801 at the end of Jan 2018, and in March this year I, the sponsor, got requested to provide an additional police clearance. Since then we have heard nothing. If any one hears anything it would be much appreciated!
> Thanks,
> Sophie


Hi there,

820 Processing timeline:
___________________
PMV lodged (online): 7 Mar 2017
PMV granted: 1 Nov 2017
Partner 820/801 lodged (online): 19 Mar 2018
820 Granted: 27 Jul 2018

Completed 47SP (online)

Uploaded only the following documents: (less than PMV 300 application)

Relationship stat decs 888 - partner & witness 
Marriage registration/certificate
Wedding pics
Form 40SP
Sponsor AFP
Evidence of shared life together - address, financials, pics attending social events 
Passport pics
Call logs - time apart
Dependant Form 47a and proof of dependency (student)

Received only one IMMI notification email during this time requesting 
for us to return to Australia. Flew in on 27 July and grants came through on same day!

Did not use any agents. Just months of online research and lots of faith.

Good luck !!


----------



## monev (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone waited for more than 12 months from PMV to 820? We are still waiting for 820 to be granted even though coming from PMV. It has been about 14 months now.


----------

